# Dog Days Clone



## Pistolpete01 (18/5/16)

I know there are a heap of people who were not big fans of this beer but given the pathetic range of brews available from the bottle shops up this way, it was the best we had for a long time.

Now that LC have stopped producing it, I want to try and clone it for some of my mates who have had there first taste in hop forward beers.

A little bit of research tells me the grain bill is made up of Pilsner, Wheat, Oats, Carahell and Cararye and the hops used are Mosaic, Summit and Cascade.

I'm thinking,

51% Pils
20% Wheat
16% Oats
11%Carahell
2% Cararye

Hops will be 13g of Mosaic, Summit and Cascade at 10, 5 and 0 for a total of 30 IBU's then a dry hop of 20g of each.

Does summit bring anything to the party for late additions and dry hopping?? Would I be better off getting most of my IBU's from a 60min Summit addition and have the Mosaic and Cascade at the end?


Any help is greatly appreciated.
Cheers,
Pete


----------



## fdsaasdf (19/5/16)

In my experience this beer is all pineapple in the first couple of sips - it's late and dry hopped - not particularly bitter and very little to report when the hop aroma fades. It wouldn't surprise me if a lot of that up-front hop character comes from super-alpha Summit, so if you've already got inside word on the recipe as you suggest I'd be sticking with what you've described.


----------



## shacked (10/11/16)

Pete,

Did you ever end up brewing this?


----------



## Pistolpete01 (10/11/16)

shacked said:


> Pete,
> 
> Did you ever end up brewing this?


Sure did, Grain bill was pretty much bang on but I will change the hop schedule for the next one.

Up the Summit at 10 and only Mosaic and Cascade at 5,0 and dry hop.


----------



## rude (10/11/16)

Stopped making it just had one tonight so either very old stock or its on again
it was in a can though so maybe they are going it in a can AGAIN

Not bad bit grassy definately late hopped similar to cricketers arms but not as good


----------



## shacked (11/11/16)

I had some yesterday in cans. Delicious stuff.

Was going to make something similar (with other beers) for my mate's Debucks party [a bucks party for a mate going through a DEvorce]

With what I have on hand I was going to do:

60% castle pils
20% jw wheat
10% golden naked oats
10% gladfield toffee (I think it's about 10L)

OG 1.044ish and ferment with either 005 or 051.

all cube hopped with about 80% mosaic and 20% cascade. plus a dry and keg hop.


----------



## goatchop41 (11/11/16)

rude said:


> Stopped making it just had one tonight so either very old stock or its on again
> it was in a can though so maybe they are going it in a can AGAIN
> 
> Not bad bit grassy definately late hopped similar to cricketers arms but not as good


They've started brewing it again. Wasn't in cans last time, only bottles.
https://craftypint.com/beer/4065/little-creatures-dog-days-cans


----------



## chook79 (16/11/16)

shacked said:


> I had some yesterday in cans. Delicious stuff.
> 
> Was going to make something similar (with other beers) for my mate's Debucks party [a bucks party for a mate going through a DEvorce]
> 
> ...


Keen to see how you go with this, think I'll have a crack at something similar next weekend.


----------



## fdsaasdf (16/11/16)

If anyone's interested the Red Tape summer ale on at King St brewhouse (Sydney) smells and tastes very similar to this beer. Maybe they will share their recipe? I'd be betting on ~80% pils malt and 20% wheat.


----------

